# Might have two rehome my two...



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

As it looks like now I might be deported within a few months.. 

I will know more in approx 6 weeks.. 

If I have to, I have two intacth males, they come with the Rat Manor, Lil Blue is a rather hormonal male that needs neutering, he's bossy towards Checkers and can be a meanie and he nips..

Checkers is a little irregular hooded but as sweet as they come a bit scared cause of Lil Blue's mean behaviors..

They are at Long Island NY.. 

Everything for free as long as the home is good!!!

And there isn't a guarantee yet, I am keeping them if I get to stay but if not I need a good home lined up..


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Disregard the post..

I spoke to my agriculture section and as long as I prep the border vet's and have the money, all they have to go through is an exam and a blood test to make sure they are healthy pets and that they travel with me and I can bring them in..

Weiiii... 

*is happy now*

so my pets are safe no matter what!!!!!


----------

